# 2 Stroke vs. 4 Stroke



## bcritch (May 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a Motor for my Jon Boat and I wanted to know the Pros vs. Cons on the 2 vs. 4 strokes for a Motor 9.9 and below. I only know the gas/oil mixture for the 2 stroke. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2008)

Weight and cost - two strokes are lighter and cheaper.

And no oil to change in a to stroke

Cons are tow strokes tend to not be as efficient and they are louder


----------



## bcritch (May 8, 2008)

esquired said:


> Weight and cost - two strokes are lighter and cheaper.
> 
> And no oil to change in a to stroke
> 
> Cons are tow strokes tend to not be as efficient and they are louder



Thanks esquired.

I forgot about the noise level. My dirt bike is a 2 stoke and it's loud as hell. I'm always amazed with the yamaha 4 strokes and how quite they are in the woods.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 8, 2008)

Can you even get a small 2 stroke outboard new anymore?


----------



## bassboy1 (May 8, 2008)

For a small motor, I would usually say 2 stroke. Especially if you are getting a 9.9 for lake maximums, and not the boat max. 

2 strokes are definitely lighter, unless you get into the new DI motors, but that is a whole new animal, and I won't go there for this post. 2 strokes often have a bit better torque. Think about it, you are firing every 2 turns, and not four. This is not to be confused with the common misconception that 2 strokes are stronger, as 9.9 horses is 9.9 horses, no matter how you skin the cat - the 2 stroke will have a bit better get up and go. 

The noise is all dependent. Two stroke outboards are not all that noisy. Most of them are exhausted underwater, which quiets them out a bit. Sure, a 4 stroke outboard, made by Merc or Honda or somebody is going to be quieter, but those Briggs and Stratton motors definitely would not. I so far have not found a compelling reason to own that, unless you need to get in water too shallow for the water intake, as they are air cooled. 

Mixing oil isn't much of a pain at all. Sure beats changing oil, filters, timing belts etc. in the four stroker. 

For me, 2 stroke is hands down. The only 4 stroke I would consider would be a Honda, and that is because they are just great motors, and unfortunately don't make a two stroke.


----------



## G3_Guy (May 8, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Can you even get a small 2 stroke outboard new anymore?



I beleive he is right... all newer smaller Yamaha engines are 4-stroke only.


----------



## tholdah (May 8, 2008)

Just like your dirt bike...2 stroke motor is lighter and quicker. Horse power-smorse power :shock: . If you have 2 engines, both 10HP, but one weighs 15 lbs. less...which is quicker? Like previously said, it's exhausted thru the prop so the noise is not an issue (you have an electric trolling motor right?). Plus, like the 2HP Suzuki I owned previously, many of the smaller 2 stroke motors are air cooled...which means no water pump issues/over heating. My vote: smaller HP, go with the 2 stroke.


----------



## bcritch (May 8, 2008)

Good info! Thanks Guys, I appreciate the feedback.


----------

